# autodesk gratis?



## okeanos7 (1. Juni 2013)

ich bin heute auf diese seite : Download Center gestoßen und 
wollte fragen ob des kostenlos ist. 

ich weiß dass 3dsmax und maya und so weiter eigentlich mehrere tausend kosten, aber irgendwie ist des für schüler gratis.

beim kumpel haben wir uns mal bei autodesk registriert und dann konnten wir auch was runterladen.(wir sind beide schüler)

ist das illegal oder nur ne demo-version? aber wenn es auf der regulären autodesk homepage ist kann es ja nicht illegal sein.

@ mods: ich hab es hier mal ins programmierung und design forum gemacht, weil es ja 3d programme sind. wenn das nicht stimmt, bitte verschieben ;D

mfg okeanos7


----------



## Laudian (1. Juni 2013)

> While the Autodesk Student Version software incorporates all the functionality of our professional licenses, it may not be used for commercial or for-profit purposes



Du darfst die Programme als Schüler also benutzen, deine damit erstellten Sachen aber nicht zu Geld machen.


----------



## okeanos7 (1. Juni 2013)

Ja ne des hab ich au ned vor. Einfach mal rumprobieren und so. Wollte moch halt nochmal erkundigen, nicht dass morgen nen anwalt auf meiner türmatte steht.


----------



## Z3rno (1. Juni 2013)

Ja, ist völlig in Ordnung, benutzen die Variante sogar bei uns in der Schule und habs auch zu hause  Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## okeanos7 (1. Juni 2013)

aber gecheckt hab ich des i-wie ned. 

wenn des die vllversion ist , wieso gibt es die dann gratis? da kann sich ja jeder registrieren und die runterladen.

also ich bin kein student nur schüler(9.klasse) und des ist wirklich legal?


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juni 2013)

nujo, du gewöhnst dich an das programm und wenn du später mal durchstarten willst, wissen die jungs gleich, wo die kasse klingeln wird, weil man den typen da schon an sein produkt gewöhnt hat ^^


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Juni 2013)

okeanos7 schrieb:


> aber gecheckt hab ich des i-wie ned.
> 
> wenn des die vllversion ist , wieso gibt es die dann gratis? da kann sich ja jeder registrieren und die runterladen.
> 
> also ich bin kein student nur schüler(9.klasse) und des ist wirklich legal?


Ist wie im EDV Unterricht bei Grund- und weiterführenden Schulen.
Nennt sich anfixen. Ein bestimmtes System (z.B. Windows und M$ Office) lange Zeit benutzen und statt zu lernen mit anderen Programmen/Alternativen noch umzugehen, und wie was funktionier zu lernen, macht man sich durch die jahrelange Nutzung von Programmen eines Herstellers "Abhängig" von dem Programm und sozusagen zum einseitigen Fachidioten. Man lernt die GUI Auswendig anstatt sich mit dem Tool und den Alternativen zu befassen.
Wenn es dann doch mal heißt auf was anderes umzusteigen tut man sich schwer - auch wenn vieles einfach nur Kopfsache ist - und man zahl am Ende lieber statt eine Alternative zu benutzen.
Auch wenn es viel bessere Software vll kostenlos gibt nimmt man das was man kennt weil man eben ne Rosarote Brille aufgezogen hat und sich eben daran schon gewöhnt hat.

Nicht umsonst fördert z.B. M$ die Benutzung ihrer Systeme in Schulen (z.B. durch fette Rabatte etc.), Studentenversionen sind (extrem) Billiger etc. Betrifft aber auch z.B. Adobe Photoshop und andere Hersteller oder eben wie in deinem Fall bietet man etwas für Schüler/Studenten kostenlos an.
Am Ende ist man "zu Blöd" um umzusteigen weil man sich auf ein Tool/Betriebssystem etc. versteift hat.


----------



## Johnson (4. Juni 2013)

Man darf diese Schüler und Studentenversionen ganz legal nutzen solange die Schule/FH/Uni als Lizenzpartner registriert ist und du aktuell Schüler/Student einer dieser Lizensierten Einrichtungen bist.


Das mit der Autodesk Software ist ja teilweise so wie Freakless08 es geschrieben hat.
Autodesk stellt Studenten und Schülern die Versionen Kostenlos zurverfügung, um sich einen Vorteil zuverschaffen. Die Kleinsten Versionen sind sogar für Privatanwender recht erschwinglich mit ca 1000€ für Autodesk Inventor. Diese Versionen können die Grundlagen ganz gut vermitteln und für den Privatgebrauch reichen die Funktionen.*Punkt*. Jeder der eine "Industrielizenz" zurverfügung hat stößt recht schnell an die Grenzen der Privatanwender/Schüler/Studenten Versionen. 
Autodesk hat die erstellten Dateien mit einen Digitalen Branding versehen, welche sie als Schüler, Studenten oder Lehrerversion kennzeichnen und können mit den Endanwenderversionen in der Regel nicht weiter verarbeitet werden. Autodesk unterscheidet genauso wie andere Softwareherrsteller sogar ob man die Software Privat oder Geschäftlich gekauft hat und somit sind Privatanwender Kommerziellenutzung untersagt und durch Digitale Brandings sogarbei gleichen Dateiformat ausgeschlossen.
Viele der Studenten die mit den Studentenversionen die Thesis geschriebe haben und hatten Später Probleme die Ergebnisse seinen Arbeitgeber zurverfügung zustellen.

Damit gewöhnt Autodesk seine zukünftigen Kunden schon früh an die Benutzeroberflächen und hält somit mindererfolgreich seine Mitbewerber Siemens / Dassault Systems von bestimmten Kunden fern.


----------



## Affliction (4. Juni 2013)

Der entscheidene Harken ist bei Autodesk, dass du zwar alle Produkte kostenlos bekommst aber jeweils nur eine 9 Monate Lizens hast. Ich habe in meiner Studienzeit mir jedes Jahr die neuste Version runtergeladen und bin somit dem Problem der befristeten Lizens entkommen. Es nervt auch immer der Text :" erstellt mit einer schulversion" am Rand, wenn man die Zeichnung druckt bzw. als PDF speichert. 

Aber man kann alles (jede Bibliothek) vollwertig nutzen.


----------



## DarkMo (4. Juni 2013)

weil ichs öfters lese und... *argh* 

harken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

